# What is your dream car?



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

If you could have any car what would you choose and why?


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

4 door 80s caddy 90d out,to haul the family to shows in :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Aug 24 2010, 06:06 AM~18391662
> *If you could have any car what would you choose and why?
> *


 #1 68 ht, 396 motor all option out#2 68 rag327 motor all option out.All in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 24 2010, 06:12 AM~18391678
> *#1 68 ht, 396 motor all option out#2 68 rag327 motor all option out.All in my garage :biggrin:
> *


1958-1964 impala's, one of each stock, and one of each show car.
stock 1993 5.0 mustang cobra g.t
1969 camaro 

not too un-reasonable :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

come on EVERYBODY want's a 59 rag. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 24 2010, 06:36 AM~18391780
> *come on EVERYBODY want's a 59 rag.  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: no ME :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

If I had to choose 1 car? Shit I don't know :roflmao: 

Probably a '56 or '57 rag all optioned out. Or a '58 through '64 rag or ht.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 24 2010, 06:40 AM~18391801
> *:nono: no ME :biggrin:
> *


AHHH COME ON HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

my dream car is a 63 Impala rag which I have, next is a 59 Rag


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

59 Caddy  Juiced :biggrin:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

A 1941 DROP TOP CADDIE THE BOMB OF ALL BOMBS !


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

I'd take a 47 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd like an exact copy of Droopy's old '57 rag from MAFIAIVLIFE CC with an LS1 in it. 5.20's and Daytons. 

but I'm more than satisfied and thankful with what God has blessed me with... A '64 Impala coupe non-ss.


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

1960 impala convertable


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)

A pimped out pacer juiced up just to piss people off !!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 24 2010, 05:50 PM~18396687
> *A pimped out pacer juiced up just to piss people off !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


it would look good with some 13's :biggrin:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 24 2010, 05:46 PM~18396648
> *I'd take a 47  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

1961 Impala Vert
1970 Monte Carlo
1953 Chevy

I'll take those 3 to start.


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

want a 59 rag and these pics are the motivation!!!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

57 rag


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

1st a 57 rag

2nd a 59 rag

3rd 80s caddy cabriolet


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

1947 CADILLAC DROP TOP


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

a glasshouse

any year


----------



## Shadow11 (May 27, 2009)

1957 fuelie ragtop.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i own mine... 63 hardtop


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

58-60 rag


----------



## dominicmichael2009 (Sep 22, 2009)

87 Caprice Classic Brouham Ls, all burgundy with burgundy crush velvet insides


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dominicmichael2009_@Aug 25 2010, 07:02 PM~18406752
> *87 Caprice Classic Brouham Ls, all burgundy with burgundy crush velvet insides
> *


A 61 VERT OR HARD TOP IS MY CHOICE.. :biggrin:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

60' Ragtop :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Aug 24 2010, 07:09 AM~18391671
> *4 door 80s caddy 90d out,to haul the family to shows in :thumbsup:
> *


I don't get it


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Aug 24 2010, 06:51 PM~18397210
> *want a 59 rag and these pics are the motivation!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

1980-82 Cadillac LeCabriolet. And I WILL get one in the next 5 years. I can't even think of a 2nd choice.


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

61 rag and 58 rag


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Aug 26 2010, 08:01 PM~18414405
> *I don't get it
> *


Cheap date/Easy to please. Do you. Nothin wrong with that!
:thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

A 1960 pontiac , 1960 olds , and a 1957 pontiac wag. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Aug 26 2010, 08:13 PM~18415793
> *Cheap date/Easy to please. Do you. Nothin wrong with that!
> :thumbsup:
> *


I could understand a 90'd out 2dr, but a 4 dr? Why not actually get a 92 brougham in that case?


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 26 2010, 11:07 PM~18415747
> *61 rag and 58 rag
> *


X2 61 OR 58 RAG MOFOS LOOK SWEET


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINGON66_@Aug 27 2010, 12:48 AM~18417308
> *X2 61 OR 58 RAG MOFOS LOOK SWEET
> *


no pos gwow


una de las trokitas chevy five window


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Aug 27 2010, 01:53 AM~18417361
> *no pos gwow
> una de las trokitas chevy five window
> *


AND A 1977-1979 F150 FORINGA


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINGON66_@Aug 27 2010, 12:54 AM~18417373
> *AND A 1977-1979 F150 FORINGA
> *


i can keep goin pero one of them trokitas wood be killa like a 61 or a 40s deluxe ..... pero idk id like to drive it todos los days :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Aug 24 2010, 07:16 PM~18397441
> *1st a 57 rag
> 
> 2nd a 59 rag
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 26 2010, 06:53 PM~18415600
> *1980-82 Cadillac LeCabriolet. And I WILL get one in the next 5 years.  I can't even think of a 2nd choice.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Damn homie dream car!!! I have DREAM CARS . For starters I wish I had a 55,56,57 Belair convertibles but will settle for 2dr hard tops.

58,59,60,61,62,63,64,65 Impala convertibles dont matter if SS or not. 

as for 2dr hard tops I need my 58,59,61 and 62 I already have my 60,63 64x2, and 65

Well Im trying to have it all and will have them some day.


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

I have my dream cars just not in my dream shape
























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Aug 28 2010, 12:08 AM~18426071
> *I have my dream cars just not in my dream shape
> 
> 
> ...


your off to a good start


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Aug 26 2010, 09:28 PM~18417107
> *I could understand a 90'd out 2dr, but a 4 dr? Why not actually get a 92 brougham in that case?
> *


i thot the 80s ones were longer?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

1959 Impala sport coupe with all the goodies...Shit aint no thang like a clean laid out 59!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

1949-1954 chevy 3100 5 window


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

62-64 vert :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

6o impala convertible

57 chev convertible


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Aug 24 2010, 05:51 PM~18397210
> *want a 59 rag and these pics are the motivation!!!
> 
> 
> ...


its either a 59 rag or a raghouse


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Aug 29 2010, 02:09 PM~18433996
> *its either a 59 rag or a raghouse
> 
> 
> ...


damn,clean ride


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Aug 28 2010, 09:27 AM~18426853
> *i thot the 80s ones were longer?
> *



Nope


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

59 elko


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Aug 24 2010, 07:46 PM~18396648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another man that knows his shit, and not just Impalas :h5:






*AND NOW MY PICKS.. :cheesy: *
47 Cadi









60 Olds









and a whole bunch more.


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

MAN I WOULD LOVE 2 HAVE A 62 RAG OR A 65 HARD MAN I LOVE THOSE ONES


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

59 2 dr ht or rag,not picky uffin:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

63 convertable :0 or 61 hardtop


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I want. 63 impala rag that's my dream car


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 29 2010, 06:21 PM~18435515
> *damn straight, I like the body lines on the coupe though
> another man that knows his shit, and not just Impalas  :h5:
> AND NOW MY PICKS.. :cheesy:
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

had one but didnt have the time nor the ovr 10 k funds to make it this way so done a lil trading and got my ht .. very pleased


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

1947 Chevy Fleetline!!!!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*1968 SS RAG TOP*


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

my trey... = my dream car, just need to do lots more


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 30 2010, 05:23 PM~18443226
> *my trey... = my dream car, just need to do lots more
> 
> 
> ...



Saw it this weekend, nice car bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

:biggrin: MY DREAM CAR WOULD BE A 1939-54 STOCK CHEVY PICK UP 
OR A 1936-39 4DR HT OR VERT


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Aug 30 2010, 02:37 PM~18442811
> *1947 Chevy Fleetline!!!!!
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

this car is sick


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

I still want a 40's-50's Caddy :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

>


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 24 2010, 07:37 PM~18396575
> *59 Caddy    Juiced  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 31 2010, 12:25 PM~18450464
> *I still want a 40's-50's Caddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



if its got a caddi crest im all in


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Aug 31 2010, 10:32 AM~18450539
> *if its got a caddi crest im all in
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

86 regal t-top oh wait I have one already. I mean convertible. 59 elcamino,


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

1959 el camino .......................i love them after my homie had one in Fl.
that was the 1st time i seen one and i just loved the body style on it


----------



## killa 87 (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by killa 87_@Sep 1 2010, 03:09 PM~18462593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

My dream LOWRIDER would be a '61 Impala drop, but my dream car-period-would have to be the Bugati Veyron, that car is so sexy it's ridiculous!


----------



## 4dr64impala (Jul 24, 2003)

I actually have 2 of them, I would love another 1964 Chevy Impala but I also want a 1994-1996 Impala, I'll take either one


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

my dream car is a rag 59 impala and a 57 belair rag ot hardtop
my dream truck is 47-53 5 window chevy pick up


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

1961 impala convertible. and if i won a veyron in a contest, id sell it and buy a '61, and live off the rest son!
:biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

im going outside the box on this one. i have a dream lowrider i been wanting for 15 yrs. its a 1959 cadillac coupe deville. if i had 1 i would juice it real quick.


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 4 2010, 03:04 PM~18487149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Shit still looks better then some these E thugs rides!


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## 1963Tray (Jul 3, 2008)

57 or 58 RAG!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 4 2010, 07:07 AM~18484894
> *im going outside the box on this one. i have a dream lowrider i been wanting for 15 yrs. its a 1959 cadillac coupe deville. if i had 1 i would juice it real quick.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 31 2010, 10:22 AM~18450435
> *this car is sick
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOH U KNOW IT!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@Aug 25 2010, 05:24 PM~18405312
> *1957 fuelie ragtop.
> 
> 
> ...


that'd be my choice


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

1st 49' TUCKER
2nd 55' BEL AIR
3rd 66' CAPRICE
4th 71' 442 W-30 CONVT.

I'VE GOT ONE


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

'64 ss vert kandy organic green.
'63 ss vert
'57 vert
'59 caddy vert all options
'61 vert
'58 vert


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 31 2010, 06:25 PM~18450464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got several, but this one def. would be one of 'm!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

To many to choose from


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

63' Corvette with the Split Window :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Heres mine  

1964 Impala hardtop
1947,48 Chevy fleetline
1972 "boat tail" riviera.
1976 impala landau
1977-79 Lincoln mark V (currently own one)
1978,79 cadillac coupe deville
1968 cadillac coupe deville convertible


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 13 2010, 11:55 PM~18562078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad MOFO


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

1 a 1963 impala ss rag top with matching number 409
2 a 1958 impala rag top with a 348 matching numbers
3 a 1972 cutlass with a 455 
4 a 1947 chevy fleetline
5 a 1969 firebird 
6 a 1987 cutlass 
7 a 1969 dodge charger
8 a 1970 nova 
9 a 1976 impala
10 a 1957 rag top belair
11 a 1963 imapala wagon- for the family to ride in


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

I could probably make a list that would bore you guys but this is my top 10
1-38 delahaye
2-58 vette 
3-58 bonneville convertible
4-58 impala ht (love the roof lines)
5-37 chevy masters deluxe (but the one without the rear hump slant back?)
6-42-48 fleetline aero coupe
7-51-53 cadillac coupe deville
8-59 cadillac el dorado(convertible or ht don't care)
9-56 impala concept (just to fuck with 58 owners :biggrin: I have the first year fuckers)
10-54 buick skylark


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

60 chevy wagon


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 20 2010, 12:21 AM~18608644
> *I could probably make a list that would bore you guys but this is my top 10
> 1-38 delahaye
> 2-58 vette
> ...


damn them is some nice cars u thinking about


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Sep 20 2010, 11:08 PM~18617877
> *damn them is some nice cars u thinking about
> *


 :biggrin: a man could dream


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 21 2010, 01:14 AM~18618886
> *:biggrin:  a man could dream
> *


yea i know how that is :biggrin:


----------



## munge63 (Aug 16, 2010)

what would you estimate this bein worth?
47 Caddy 62 series


----------



## munge63 (Aug 16, 2010)

anybody got an idea what this is worth?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low81regal_@Aug 24 2010, 08:18 PM~18396962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by munge63_@Sep 27 2010, 09:38 PM~18678437
> *anybody got an idea what this is worth?
> *


75 and up


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munge63_@Sep 27 2010, 12:38 AM~18670524
> *what would you estimate this bein worth?
> 47 Caddy 62 series
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by munge63_@Sep 27 2010, 02:38 AM~18670524
> *what would you estimate this bein worth?
> 47 Caddy 62 series
> 
> ...


the 4 doors are worth alot less than the coupes and verts.
I would say around 8-12


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munge63_@Sep 27 2010, 01:38 AM~18670524
> *what would you estimate this bein worth?
> 47 Caddy 62 series
> 
> ...



well how many miles is it O.G


----------



## munge63 (Aug 16, 2010)

WOW is that it,a car like that,that year (47),and that clean,I would think it would pull in more than that,damn that sucks,I thought I found a steal,buddy is asking $10,900 for it

And buddy said it had 40,000 KM (not miles my american friends) on a rebuilt v8-346 cid flathead Thanks


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munge63_@Sep 29 2010, 11:46 PM~18698505
> *WOW is that it,a car like that,that year (47),and that clean,I would think it would pull in more than that,damn that sucks,I thought I found a steal,buddy is asking $10,900 for it
> 
> And buddy said it had 40,000 KM (not miles my american friends) on a rebuilt v8-346 cid flathead                                          Thanks
> *



well go get that homie thats a nice ride an i think u can get more then 12 out of it. a 47 caddy that bitch look's gangster


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

1958 chevy imapal convertible all o.g :biggrin: 
1953 chevy suburban woody all o.g :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

1. 1956 Belair Rag
2. 1962 Impala Rag
3. 1961 Impala Rag


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

It hasn't been invented yet but I'd like to have a flying or hover car:









:biggrin:

Or this:








:wow:


----------



## O.G.ryder530 (Oct 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 24 2010, 04:50 PM~18396687
> *A pimped out pacer juiced up just to piss people off !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha thats good shit


----------



## O.G.ryder530 (Oct 5, 2010)

a 65 chevelle vert lifted same color gold paint from ''touch of gold'' 63imp dog all white guts gold center zeniths


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i allways dreamed of a 64 (2door that is) and i found one 2 years ago and i'm building it up to my taste now  

but my next dream car would be a 59 rag in money green, fully loaded and chromed out  like this one :0


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

To Easy... :biggrin: 59' rag..all stock. just cut w matching spokes. or a 61' rag..


----------



## blackwidow88 (Mar 2, 2009)

i want the 64 drop top and juiced, ill have it 1 day


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 27 2010, 06:25 AM~18920439
> *i allways dreamed of a 64 (2door that is) and i found one 2 years ago and i'm building it up to my taste now
> 
> but my next dream car would be a 59 rag in money green, fully loaded and chromed out    like this one  :0
> ...


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 19 2010, 11:21 PM~18608644
> *I could probably make a list that would bore you guys but this is my top 10
> 3-58 bonneville convertible
> -*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Working on getting another one :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Bear y MC (Oct 28, 2010)

1957 Chevy ragtop Q-Vo


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Oct 26 2010, 09:37 AM~18911203
> *It hasn't been invented yet but I'd like to have a flying or hover car:
> 
> 
> ...


paul moller's skycars




they have been out since 82 just don't know how long till they go into production


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Oct 28 2010, 09:43 PM~18936191
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Working on getting another one :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  always liked this ad of the 58 bonnie with 4 buckets


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

my dream car











:x:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Oct 30 2010, 09:30 PM~18949794
> *my dream car
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SS


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 24 2010, 07:50 PM~18396687
> *A pimped out pacer juiced up just to piss people off !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta put 3 15's in the back, neon lights on the bottom and a 5th wheel :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

1) 1960 Impala vert...2 whammy taks 8 batts
2) 1950 or 1951 Chevy Deluxe 2 door
3) 1967 Shelby Mustang

All in that order :biggrin:


----------



## cowboykilla (Oct 4, 2010)

a car that runs :biggrin:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cowboykilla_@Nov 1 2010, 07:54 AM~18957393
> *a car that runs  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

1959 Hard top. I would trade my 51 and left nut for one.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Aug 24 2010, 07:09 AM~18391671
> *4 door 80s caddy 90d out,to haul the family to shows in :thumbsup:
> *


Just curious, but why bother wasting time 90ing out an 80s 4 door? Just get a 90-92? :dunno: 



And for me:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by waffles+Aug 24 2010, 08:09 AM~18391671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd:
:loco:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 30 2010, 08:03 PM~18949661
> *  always liked this ad of the 58 bonnie with 4 buckets
> 
> 
> ...











Looking to get a Canadian one, ey :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

1956 belair vert... 1957 ford failane ht. 1958 impala wagon.. 
1958 nomad wagon.. 1962 impala wagon 1968 fastback impala.. 1970 dodge challanger! 1976 caprice 
my heart pounding to hard now...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THIS IT WHY


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

my dream car is probably a impala -60! Maybe one like this


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 24 2010, 06:36 AM~18391780
> *come on EVERYBODY want's a 59 rag.  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Nov 2 2010, 01:06 AM~18964783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  make sure you post it when you do, those suckers are badd. BTW, what's different about the canuks, frame?


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Nov 3 2010, 08:37 PM~18978962
> * make sure you post it when you do, those suckers are badd. BTW, what's different about the canuks, frame?
> *


I think just the badging.... but I could be wrong


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Nov 3 2010, 10:19 PM~18981174
> *I think just the badging.... but I could be wrong
> *


Frame is different, Canadians used Chevy motors and they used names to reflect their French-Canadian heritage. Plus they had some models not available in the U.S., or Tijuana :biggrin:


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

I want to build another 63 with a built 283, the one I had would wind 9 grand and pull the drivers side wheel off the ground when I was playing around. 75 Cordoba black on black with corinthian leather .


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 24 2010, 05:37 PM~18396575
> *59 Caddy    Juiced  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X2..All day.


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vipera_@Nov 3 2010, 11:50 AM~18976035
> *my dream car is probably a impala -60! Maybe one like this
> 
> 
> ...


BAD'ASS thats waynes lil toy


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> 1959 Impala sport coupe with all the goodies...Shit aint no thang like a clean laid out 59!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

I wish I could have a 2 door roadmaster or a 4 door impala... :uh: 























so I could destroy them in a crash em up dirby.. :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Nov 17 2010, 03:29 PM~19094104
> *I wish I could have a 2 door roadmaster or a 4 door impala... :uh:
> so I could destroy them in a crash em up dirby.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I WANT RIGHT HERE ... 

















NO MORE....NO LESS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Nov 17 2010, 05:34 PM~19094573
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











NICE RIDE...IM A YEAR AND A HALF AWAY FROM THAT.. :angry:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

74 Impala Sport Coupe, which I have,but will never get built


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

A beautiful Ride thats been making it way up my list recently.


58 Oldsmobile


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by halfasskustoms_@Nov 20 2010, 02:53 PM~19118255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like the 64 from "it was a good day"


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Nov 19 2010, 01:55 PM~19111831
> *A beautiful Ride thats been making it way up my list recently.
> 58 Oldsmobile
> 
> ...


----------

